# Freemasonry and baphomet



## Sabathil (Jun 10, 2014)

Greetings Brothers, I've been thinking about joining the prince hall lodge after months of studying the fraternity, can someone explain where this freemasonry and satan worshiping comes from, I know you can't believe everything on the internet but, there's a history behind it, can anyone explain???


----------



## crono782 (Jun 10, 2014)

Specifically, the usage of the baphomet can be traced to the Leo Taxil hoax. To get the full story, you need the back history which is a tad lengthy to type on my phone. Basically, an entire fabrication of one man, but society typically chooses gullibility over the truth. You could probably find some threads on this forum discussing it. 

See: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxil_hoax


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Sabathil (Jun 10, 2014)

crono782 said:


> Specifically, the usage of the baphomet can be traced to the Leo Taxil hoax. To get the full story, you need the back history which is a tad lengthy to type on my phone. Basically, an entire fabrication of one man, but society typically chooses gullibility over the truth. You could probably find some threads on this forum discussing it.
> 
> See: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxil_hoax
> 
> ...


I really appreciate it friend...


----------



## Morris (Jun 11, 2014)

Off subject. You may be able to introduce yourself here and find a brother to help guide to and from the lodge your looking at. Or even a location and people can tell you recognized lodges in the area. 


Jeff


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jun 11, 2014)

To summarize the Taxil Hoax: An atheist satiris (Taxil) wrote a ridiculous story to fool Christians and make them look ridiculous. He then exposed himself and his hoax. People just conveniently forgot the hoax part.


----------

